# Hence the name



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Following on from Turi and Donnag's threads it was suggested I start this one.

Why did you call your dog the name you did?

Cara - Irish for friend.

I wanted Derek to have a companion dog, a little girl that he could take everywhere, a little girl that would keep him company when I'm at work and give him love and snuggles when he's having a bad health day (Derek lives with heart failure).

I found him a little friend.

Xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller~ After Paul Weller

The other choice was Mozza~After Morrisey!
I didn't have any part in naming him, that was the deal I could get the dog if OH could name him 

I am so glad little Cara is living up to her name, for you and your hubby.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the reasoning behind Cara's name.

Mine came about as a bit of a joke about living in Windsor and she should have a royal name and Elizabeth was a bit much so I joked she should be Betty Boo the cockapoo and it stuck and thats what she became!!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mitzy is Pauls dog and I asked what he wanted to call her, he said Mrs Ham. ?????

On questioning it turned out it was after his old nursery teacher Mrs Cunningham. Her first name is Jenny so we said he could call her Jenny or MrsC which could be either Missy or Mitzy. He chose Mitzy but does tend to call her Missy which Im not sure that I dont prefer.

Mark who is three today named Peppa who is of course named for Peppa pig his favourite cartoon.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Kirsty that's a lovely reason for choosing a name how sweet.

Karen, I loved Pail Weller in the 80s, Town called Malice is one of my all time greats 

Jules, love it we have a royal on here lol.

I always wanted an old fashioned name and wanted Ivy. OH said no way was he shouting out the name ivy in the street. Anyway last August we renewed our wedding vowels after 20 years in Las Vegas with Elvis (very tacky I know), the hotel we stayed at was called the Wynn hence Wynny (notice the spelling!). We picked her up a couple of weeks after we returned so I thought it was really appropriate. I ended up getting my old fashion name and hubby is quite pleased to think she is named after a casino


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Soo said:


> Mitzy is Pauls dog and I asked what he wanted to call her, he said Mrs Ham. ?????
> 
> On questioning it turned out it was after his old nursery teacher Mrs Cunningham. Her first name is Jenny so we said he could call her Jenny or MrsC which could be either Missy or Mitzy. He chose Mitzy but does tend to call her Missy which Im not sure that I dont prefer.
> 
> Mark who is three today named Peppa who is of course named for Peppa pig his favourite cartoon.


How sweet kids have such good imaginations. If we'd have got Wynny many years ago I think she would have been called Dora lol.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent van Gogh.... Vincent van Dogh


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

When we decided we were getting a cockapoo, we were always going to have a boy and he was always going to be called Stanley as this is my maiden name and I'm teriffically attached to it (all my life I've been Stan or Stanners so it's kind of become me ... if that makes sense )

Off we trot to Taunton to see the litter Archie came from, chose him and on the way back I looked at Jules and said "he's not a Stanley is he " (he just didn't look like he would be a dog called Stanley)

I'm not sure how we arrived at Archie - he was Ernie for a few days, but that didn't seem to suit him either. We had a list of about 20 names, Hendrix was top but we couldn't quite make it fit as a puppy name shouting it out in the field. I was sitting at work one day and pinged an email off to Jules saying "how about Archie" ... within minutes I got the reply that said it all "yes, that is his name" 

And it is, it really suits him - he's a proper Archie-pie and I love him with all my heart!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Kirsty, I love the way Cara's name was chosen. All such fab reasons 

Daisy already had a name, she was Dizzy but as my daughetr is called Lizzie we thought it would be too confusing so we changed it to Daisy. Sometimes I am sure the kids call her Dizzy!  Daisy wasn't even on our short list but we like it and it is good for playing with....Lazy Daisy, Crazy Daisy! Plus we like to sing the 'Daisy, Daisy' song to her!  Yes, we are slightly potty


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Kirsty, I love the way Cara's name was chosen. All such fab reasons
> 
> Daisy already had a name, she was Dizzy but as my daughetr is called Lizzie we thought it would be too confusing so we changed it to Daisy. Sometimes I am sure the kids call her Dizzy!  Daisy wasn't even on our short list but we like it and it is good for playing with....Lazy Daisy, Crazy Daisy! Plus we like to sing the 'Daisy, Daisy' song to her!  Yes, we are slightly potty


When Betty is wanting her dinner i chase her round saying "winner, winner, chicken dinner" - mad? Me?????

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JulesB said:


> When Betty is wanting her dinner i chase her round saying "winner, winner, chicken dinner" - mad? Me?????
> 
> x


I think we are all ever so slightly bonkers   xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention she is also the same colour as Poo Bear so we have our own Wynny the Poo.

Loving all the names and nicknames too. For some reason unknown to me she is being called peanut by myself, we are all crazy


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I think we are all ever so slightly bonkers   xx


Yep definitely slightly nuts. I quite like living in the World of Cockapoo


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer is "D For Dog!". Named by my darling brother two weeks before he sadly passed away. My brother was instrumental is talking my husband into having a dog, so it is a bit of a circle really. We finally bought Deefer home six months after my brother passed away and he helps fill a massive whole in my life... (oh and my husband who really was not that bothered about having a dog is the softest one of the lot in our household...)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey ... her coat colouring 

Picnic ... favourite bar of chocolate 

Oakley ... Oak trees 

Sounds so simple ... but the names took us ages to agree on ... hubby is best at naming kids and dogs in our house ...


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

It was hard picking a name, but in the end we agreed on Olive. I have a 5 year old and a 3 year old so i had to come up with a name that they liked, but i didn't want to be calling "Dora" or "Batman" in the park!

I just like the name Olive. I first heard it when watching the movie Little Miss Sunshine and i fell in love with the little girl named Olive. I knew i could never use it for a baby because no way would my husband go for that, but he did say it was ok for a dog! His pick was Molly, but I get naming rank over him in this house!

I got really lucky in convincing the kids on the name Olive because a few weeks before Christmas we found a movie on TV called "Olive the other reindeer". It was about a dog, named Olive, that thought she was a reindeer. It's also a book and we bought the book. That's all it took to get the kids on board!

This is a fun thread!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

eden is ...the first 2 letters of my husbands name....Edward
and the last 2 letters of my name.....Karen

she is my little piece of paradise


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Deefer is "D For Dog!". Named by my darling brother two weeks before he sadly passed away. My brother was instrumental is talking my husband into having a dog, so it is a bit of a circle really. We finally bought Deefer home six months after my brother passed away and he helps fill a massive whole in my life... (oh and my husband who really was not that bothered about having a dog is the softest one of the lot in our household...)


I love the straight forwardness of this thinking........D for dog, brill!!

Very sorry for the loss of your brother, heartbreaking. Its lovely he had such a hand in you getting Deefer.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Deefer is "D For Dog!". Named by my darling brother two weeks before he sadly passed away. My brother was instrumental is talking my husband into having a dog, so it is a bit of a circle really. We finally bought Deefer home six months after my brother passed away and he helps fill a massive whole in my life... (oh and my husband who really was not that bothered about having a dog is the softest one of the lot in our household...)


Hi Sue, Sorry to hear about your brother. I know from experience how hard it can be to lose a sibling. It sounds like he was a special part of your life and how nice that he named your dog for you before he sadly passed away. I am glad that having Deefer helps, he is such a cutie. xx

P.S. My hubby also is now as soft as the rest of us with Daisy but was not really interested before we got her!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh wow you have some great reasons for names 

I just wrote a list of favs names I liked.

For Boys our top two were Monty& Archie and Monty won, At the time we thought it wasn't too common a name but now we have a few Monty's on here 

For Girls I really wanted Izzy or Rosie or Lilly.

Milly, Molly and Maisy were also on our list. 

When looking for our 2nd dog we tried the rescue route and I had a bit of an upsetting time with it ( messed around twice by rescue) then we were thinking either another cockapoo or cavapoo .

We came across Milly at 14 wks by a breeder we had been recommended by others so she was on our list and she was already named Milly.

I said to hubby she has probably already gone but when he rung up she was still available and we felt almost like it was fate and meant to be.

And it was after the rescue let down etc.... she is my baby and both my dogs well I couldn't ask for better.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Deefer is "D For Dog!". Named by my darling brother two weeks before he sadly passed away. My brother was instrumental is talking my husband into having a dog, so it is a bit of a circle really. We finally bought Deefer home six months after my brother passed away and he helps fill a massive whole in my life... (oh and my husband who really was not that bothered about having a dog is the softest one of the lot in our household...)


Sorry for your loss but love that your brother had the sense of humour to come up with the name for such a lovely Cockapoo  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau was originally going to be called Tallulah (by Madeleine not me)! When we brought her home Tallulah seemed such a long name for such a small pup so we spent the afternoon trying to think of different ones. Madeleine loves bows so she decided that she liked the name Beau but had a couple of comments that it was a boys name until we researched it and found it is unisex. I did think that at least Beau couldn't be shortened until our vet called her his little Beau Beau and now we spend most of our time lengthening her name to Beau Beau!!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia is named after a satellite  My husband was part of the project team for the build, when launched this satellite will photograph the stars in our galaxy and Gaia's mum was called Galaxy. (Gaia is also the name of the Greek Goddess of the Earth)


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Fifi said:


> Gaia is named after a satellite  My husband was part of the project team for the build, when launched this satellite will photograph the stars in our galaxy and Gaia's mum was called Galaxy. (Gaia is also the name of the Greek Goddess of the Earth)


omg that is SO cool!  what was your husbands role?

This thread is now my favourite!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Rufini said:


> omg that is SO cool!  what was your husbands role?
> 
> He was Project Controller for the UK element of this multi-national build for the European Space Industry. (Note he also worked on the Beagle 2 project, which got lost)


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JulesB said:


> When Betty is wanting her dinner i chase her round saying "winner, winner, chicken dinner" - mad? Me?????
> 
> x


Haha jules, this really made me laugh- i will get this vision of you singing this whilst chasing a small cockapoo around forever more when i feed my dogs now!!!!

Crackers, the lot of you!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Not quite sure where Hattie came from, just came into my head. When I first spotted her on the breeders website and spoke to breeder explaining which pup I was interested in there was a bit of confusion and Pat (breeder) thought I was describing one of the boy puppies so for several days Hattie was Boycie until he became she! (Confused? me to)


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

We got Poppy the day before Rememberence Sunday so there was only one suitable name!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sue, love your brother's sense of humour - my hubby wanted to call ours Duglass (because she's a dog and a girl....)
Are you from Billericay - I grew up there!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

We were always going to call our first born Archie (boyfriends fav name for a boy since before we met!!) however we had a girl! 2nd born was therefore going to be Archie, however we had another girl. After years of pestering for a dog I got my own way...so long as it was male and of course he is called Archie..

I tried for Deefer but it was a no go!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

For ages before we decided to get a dog I always said I wanted him to be called Bertie, but when we saw the pics of the litter we weren't sure that Bertie was right & couldn't decide on a name.
Despite writing an extensive list nothing seemed right. We were driving back round the M25 one weekend in July talking about names when I saw an Animal sticker on the van in front & started joking about brand names. I started mentioning shops at Gunwharf Quays (Portsmouth) & when I said Oakley we all liked it. When we met him it just seemed to suit him 

And what a coincidence when I joined the forum to find JoJo had an Oakley too


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

We had a full page of names but no-one could agree on anything. A few days before we picked up our puppy the film Scrooged was on and the main character in that had to dress up as a dog called Frisbee, both kids instantly said they liked it. It gets shortened to Frizz which seems quite appropriate for him as he is not particularly curly but does go frizzy, especially when damp!


----------



## Crazy (Jan 6, 2012)

Whilst researching Cockerpoo's online, & looking at numerous photo's of all the different colours/patterns which arise, I commented on how they look like all the different Ewoks from Star Wars - hence the name Wicket - who was the main Ewok character! Hubby thinks it's cool as it appeals to his geeky nature, lol!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is Lady from Lady and the tramp. We knew we were getting a girl...so on the ride to pick her up we were talking about lots of names...I liked lilly....my husband didn't and him knowing I am a huge disney fan ( a dork I know) he came up with Lady.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pareto was named after an Italian economist called Vilfredo Pareto, who developed a theory called the Pareto principle (also called the 80/20 rule) which he developed when noticing that 80% of the land was owned by 20% of the people. In my own personal case it stands for 80% of the time I wear 20% of my shoe collection!

As for why... hmmm... well we are obviously quite nerdy! Both accountants, and although generally not regarded as archetypal bean counters we definitely (ok I definitely) err toward mathematicl geekness! I was training for a trek to Mt Everest and so doing lots of hiking, and we used to say how lovely it would be to get a dog, and call it Pareto. My OH reckons I take up 80% of the bed too!

Funnily enough we had a conversation tonight about names for another dog.... Newton, Einstein, Hawking, Higgs boson... Ok maybe the last one is going a little far 

Kx


----------

